# I have no rythm



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

Can rythm be taught? Or does it just come natural? I know a few sounds. Can play the cords and notes like the tabs say. But when I listen to the song and put it all together most of the song just dosen't sound right. Its a rhytm thing I know. For example I play Give a Little Bit and spend all my time worrying about the changes and totally lose track of the rythm of the song. I was thinking about taking lessons would it help? Any suggestions on what would help?
Thanks Rob


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Won't happen until you can play the song without thinking about it. But it will happen.
Break it down - learn the changes and play _only_ the changes. Don't worry about fills or rhythm or anything else. Just hit the chord changes and let them ring until you can do it without thinking about it. Then start to fill in the rhythm part. Get a metronome too and play with that. Play scales against a metronome. All sorts of things you can do.

Another idea is play bass for a bit, that will get you listening to the drummer...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you can also try playing along to the song.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

first lesson i ever took was with a guy holding a really fancy dreadnought
first thing he did was start smacking the strings with his right hand, playing a rythme like. then he said that what your left hand does is nothing- you can play a song with your right hand only. 
maybe not really correct, but the sentiment has lasted at least-


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

I do practice scales with a metronome (not a lot mind you). I can keep time not bad with the metronome alone strumming cords and playing scales. I'm not good with a metronome when it comes to incorporating it to a song. I have a hard time figuring out the bpm's for a song. 
I never thought of the bass part. Do you mean get bass guitar?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Can you count along with the song when you're not trying to play it? That's something you can practice when you're not near your guitar. Just try tapping your foot with the song, then try counting with it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

robert87 said:


> I never thought of the bass part. Do you mean get bass guitar?


Sure. Or just try playing the bass line on your guitar (if there is one, I don't know the song). 
Another thing is can you sing or hum the song? I mean the guitar part...then you can at least be sure you _know _what you're trying to play.

Learn some Stones and some Hendrix too -- Keef & Jimi, two of the best rhythm players ever IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you know the chords and the changes, and you just cant get the timing down, play to the song. put it on repeat, relax, and just try to play along.

if you have the music memorized, it shouldnt take you too long to get it down pat.


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I'll try all of them. Today a friend showed me how to change the speed of the song using the music player on the computer. It works great. I think will help figure out the tempo. I guess I just couldn't keep up. Thanks again


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well for starters, try something a little easier. Give a little bit isn't necessarily difficult, but the rhythm is a bit wonky (took me forever to be able to play AND sing it) if you have timing issues. Try some Tom Petty, or Neil Young, something with three chords. And like someone already said, play along with the song. Don't worry about flubbing it, pickup the next chord if you drop one, just keep on doing that and before you know it you'll be doin it!


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think your right Starbuck. crazy rythm. I've been listening to and playing Heart of Gold and Wildflower and it's so easy to count to. Give a little bit not so easy. At least I learned how to count and tap my foot. I could barely do that before.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

robert87 said:


> I think your right Starbuck. crazy rythm. I've been listening to and playing Heart of Gold and Wildflower and it's so easy to count to. Give a little bit not so easy. At least I learned how to count and tap my foot. I could barely do that before.


Awesome!!! See? progress already. Some Tom Petty is also really timing friendly and only 3 chords or so. Maybe you could try some Tequila Sunrise by Eagles for variety, but a nice easy tempo... (with a tricky strum) Good Luck!


----------

